# Dermatophytic Folliculitis



## Mmljar (Jun 19, 2009)

Any ICD-9 code suggestions for Dermatophytic Folliculitis.  What about 111.9?

Thanks.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 23, 2009)

Did you try to go through the codes by way of the Folliculitis end? I keep coming up with 704.X codes.


----------



## Mmljar (Jun 23, 2009)

There is not a subterm under folliculitis for the dermatophytic.  My med dictionary says that a dermatophyte is a fungal parasite of the skin (which would includes the hair and nails I'd think).

The 111.9 is Dermatomycosis, other and unspecified, in the ICD-9.   A dermatomycosis is a fungal skin infection.  

So the 111.9 seems more descriptive since it is a fungus, but I was hoping someone else had maybe had this dx before or might have an idea on the best code.

Thanks!


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 24, 2009)

Then it sounds like the 111.9 is probably the way to go, unless anyone else has any input?


----------



## rajalakshmir (Jun 29, 2009)

wat abt 110.8


----------

